# Griggs Tomorrow 10/28:



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I chummed up the usuall spot south of Fishinger. I'll be fishing it late morning/afternoon. 

Stop by if you're in the area. Water is up and actually not as muddy as last weekend.


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

Looks like you guys had a perfect fall day out threre, and the water conditions were perfect too. I had to work today but my mind was at fishing...
Hope you did well,
Oar
laszlohomeservices.com


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Managed a couple that were right around 10lb. Lost another in the rocks and missed several while I was being lazy and messing with the ducks/geese. The bite should still be good next weekend.

I'm going to go with a lighter setup(smaller hooks/sinker/etc.) hopefully I'll get some of those light biters.


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

When are you fishing next week, i'd like to join you.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Absolutely... I plan on being there around 8am Saturday morning. I'm not sure when the others guys will show up..or even if they'll show up. I'll probably be there all day if the weather is nice and the carp are feeding.


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

How did you do? Catch any?


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

I used to fly fish for carp in the Rocky River in July - September when the water is warm. After that date the fish don't seem to be feeding. With live bait how cold can you fish and still have carp taking live bait such as dough ball etc.?
Thanks,
Laszlo
laszlohomeservices.com


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Carp will feed in the coldest conditions,but ussually for 
shorter periods.Like in all seasons,Winter Carp Fishing 
really comes down to being in the right spots at the 
right times.Find the carp and present a bait to them 
and they just might take it.


----------

